# Water trap placement.



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Alright, i read in a thread that where most people mount their water traps (at the end of the leader line from the compressor) isnt very efficient because the air hardly has time to condense into water and although the trap will catch water, it could do better. I have also seen alot of people mount them between the tank and the valves. Would this be a better spot? the tank is easily drainable, and the valves are really what you want to keep dry, correct? 
discuss your ideas on this...


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Water trap placement. (no vtec 4me)*

makes no sense to me to put the traps after the compressors before the tank hense like you said above. 
so i have mine between the valves and tank.
if you think about it does a shop that has a big air compressor and line running down the walls. where are the watertraps mounted? right before the connection to the air line. hense ur valve. 
i dunno maybe someone can convince me different but my theory seems to make sence..
hope someone understands this.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Water trap placement. (SilverPhantom)*

from what i have read the best way to do it is to have about 3ft of hose off your compressors then do a water trap then tanks, this will give the air 3 ft to condense and then the trap will get the water


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

this argument has came up somewhat recently, and honestly i dont know whats right or wrong. either way its gonna get water. i have mine between the compressors and tank, they always have water in them when i empty them so they must be doing something, and i drain my tank every 6 months or so just to be safe. But 'technically' i think they are supposed to live between the tank and valves. But the majority of setups youll see they will be before the tank


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mine are between the compressors and tank
MD is humid and during the summer/fall i had to drain them every 2 days. 
never had any problems


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

mine are also between compressors and tank. it gets alot of water so it must be doing it's job


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_mine are also between compressors and tank. it gets alot of water so it must be doing it's job

same here


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

I've always installed the trap/separator between the compressors and tank with a check between the separator and tank in case the separator leaks or breaks. If the compressors or trap fail you can fill up with a schraeder on the tank. If installed between the tank and valves it increases the chances of getting stuck if the trap leaks. If you run 200psi, that trap sees that pressure at all times when set up like this. A check between the tank and valves will probably slow down really fast systems. Early traps were very unreliable but the metal SMC's are great. I was worried about steel tanks rusting so I tried to keep as much water out of the tank. Aluminum tanks have solved that. Things have changed alot and many improvements have been made. In the end it's up to the user and what they want to risk/gain. I try to make my customers set-ups as reliable as possible. Fewest chances of leaks or getting stuck.


_Modified by Nyccustomizer at 9:55 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_I've always installed the trap/separator between the compressors and tank with a check between the separator and tank in case the separator leaks or breaks. If the compressors or trap fail you can fill up with a schraeder on the tank. If installed between the tank and valves it increases the chances of getting stuck if the trap leaks. If you run 200psi, that trap sees that pressure at all times when set up like this. A check between the tank and valves will probably slow down really fast systems. Early traps were very unreliable but the metal SMC's are great. I was worried about steel tanks rusting so I tried to keep as much water out of the tank. Aluminum tanks have solved that. Things have changed alot and many improvements have been made. In the end it's up to the user and what they want to risk/gain. I try to make my customers set-ups as reliable as possible. Fewest chances of leaks or getting stuck.

_Modified by Nyccustomizer at 9:55 AM 12-17-2009_

Great post Dean.havnt seen you on Layitlow in awhile?
How have you been?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_I've always installed the trap/separator between the compressors and tank with a check between the separator and tank in case the separator leaks or breaks. If the compressors or trap fail you can fill up with a schraeder on the tank. If installed between the tank and valves it increases the chances of getting stuck if the trap leaks. If you run 200psi, that trap sees that pressure at all times when set up like this. A check between the tank and valves will probably slow down really fast systems. Early traps were very unreliable but the metal SMC's are great. I was worried about steel tanks rusting so I tried to keep as much water out of the tank. Aluminum tanks have solved that. Things have changed alot and many improvements have been made. In the end it's up to the user and what they want to risk/gain. I try to make my customers set-ups as reliable as possible. Fewest chances of leaks or getting stuck.

_Modified by Nyccustomizer at 9:55 AM 12-17-2009_

some really nice info there. So youre saying you put the check valve after the trap, and before the tank incase the compressors or watertrap fail. Never even though of that. Im definitely going with an all metal smc trap, i was thinking today of maybe running two, one before the tank and one after...and you are saying a check valve after the trap, before valves will slow the valves down? why is this? if thats not what youre saying, you could run a trap with a check valve, then a T right afterwards, with a schrader valve in that and inflate your bags (would be a pain in the ass, but if worse came to worse...). I think im getting too far into thinking about this, but just trying to fully understand everything


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Kevin. Im doing good. Things are a little slow in NY these days. Had a few big projects we buttoned up and now just trying to enjoy the holidays. How you guys been?


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Early water traps were not rated for 200 psi. Most were plastic and usually had a hard time sealing under high pressure. In the winter they would freeze and crack and some customers would forget to tighten them. After seeing this a few times I decided to go with a check valve between them and the tank to keep the tank from leaking down due to failure. At the same time, the check keeps the compressors from blowing fuses if their check valve goes bad. You could definitely run a trap before and after the tank. A Schraeder valve plumbed at the valves will help with filling if necessary, but will require holding the airline in place as you hit the switch. Easy for plastic man to reach.... hard for most ppl. Like you said PITA.
Anything inline between the tanks and valves will cause a restriction. With 1/4 fittings at most Air struts it wont be noticeable, but for high speed systems it will be. In the end, who knows how much water can be kept from reaching the valves. Try your best to keep as much water out and try to go with a valve that is less prone to water damage. I have had best luck with Asco's when it comes to manifold valves and freezing. Diaphram valves have more tendency to freeze due to the small passages and their port design. Again some are more prone to freezing versus others.
Hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_Hey Kevin. Im doing good. Things are a little slow in NY these days. Had a few big projects we buttoned up and now just trying to enjoy the holidays. How you guys been?

Not to bad. Got some fun projects keeping us busy.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have mine between the tank and compressors. I also checked my tank for water after a couple months and there was nothing in it... only a bit of condensation along the walls.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

mine are between the tank and compressors and im in Md. after about 8 months i took the tank out of the car to repaint it and i got maybe an ounce out of it. i drain the water traps maybe once a month


----------

